# Second Hand enclosure fitting out for EWD



## HoodieBeast (Aug 14, 2015)

A lil thread to update on my current project, i acquired a 110cm wide, 55cm deep, 160cm high plywood enclosure which I'm setting up for my Eastern Water dragon. 
Got dad to help me build a pond section and I'm currently coating it with cabots water based varnish to protect all the wood. Next step is to figure out how to mount the UV tube and filter/pump (I'll put these in once the pond has proper pond liner in it) and I'm thinking of putting some flyscreen in the door to help it vent.

The overall plan is to have a pond/ planted section on the ground, a fake rock wall covering the back and some branches/ seagrass hammocks for climbing.


----------



## Spikeee (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice.

I found lizard landscapes on youtube.
They have some awesome step by step videos if you need any inspiration


----------



## HoodieBeast (Aug 15, 2015)

Aww whoa that channel is great, thanks for letting me know!


----------

